#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-30
<_marx_> 97 launchpad members
<_marx_> lxde i guess
<_marx_> no form of gnome is stable on my primary
<_marx_> very common hardware, not like i'm using cutting edge nvidia or ati
<_marx_> reckon i can use fvwm just as well on a 200 mhz p2 as a 2000 mhz p4 dual core 64 bit
<_marx_> geez
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-01
<bac> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> pong
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-02
<_marx_> ak, irc command to deop
<holstein> _marx_: o/
<_marx_> hi holstein
<holstein>  /msg chanserv deop channel nick ?
<_marx_> that worked
<holstein> :)
<_marx_> weechat
<holstein> im in irssi now
<holstein> but, i used to use weechat
<holstein> i liked it
<_marx_> i've used irssi some too
<jack_^> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<jack_^> dangit!
<jack_^> im using xchat :<
<holstein> jack_^: are you an op?
<jack_^> not at all haha
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-04
<jeffrash> anyone around?
<holstein> jeffrash: o/
<jeffrash> I have a quick question
<jeffrash> and I know it's going to sound stupid
<holstein> lol
<jeffrash> As you may be aware, I'm from the Windows Server side of the force
<jeffrash> but joined the linux side back with ubuntu 6.06
<jeffrash> I've mostly been focused on the linux desktop
<jeffrash> so, here's the question
<holstein> thats too bad
<holstein> the server is really where things almost always work
<holstein> and work great
<holstein> desktop linux can still be a challenge
<holstein> anyways, whats up?
<jeffrash> is LDAP what's used for central user management is Linux?
<jeffrash> like Active Directory is now for Windows
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i think thats up to you
<jeffrash> what are the options?
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<holstein> jeffrash: i run a server here at the house
<holstein> but, its just a little personal thing
<holstein> mostly as a learning project
<jeffrash> right, that's my plan too
<holstein> check out these guys too
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<holstein> ^ very educational live setups
<holstein> small too
<holstein> i havnet had a reason to learn about LDAP yet
<jeffrash> ok, thanks
<jeffrash> bed time, I have to work tonight
<holstein> jeffrash: laterx :)
<holstein> jeffrash: if you can catch internalkernel sometime
<holstein> he's one of my go-to server guys :)
<internalkernel> jeffrash: I dont think you could pin point one authentication mechanism as "the way" for linux - like you can with linux
<internalkernel> sorry I meant with windows...
<internalkernel> Im working too ;)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-05
<llslim> hello
<holstein> llslim: hey there
<llslim> holstein: how are you today? have you dealt with ping not timing out with the deadline (-w) option?
<holstein> im well
<holstein> llslim: whats the issue?
<holstein> im not sure ive every used the -w flag
<llslim> i'm on a ubuntu 11.04 desktop install in virualbox. i'm trying to write a network sanity check script
<llslim> the ping just hangs
<holstein> what are you pinging?
<llslim> local network address 192.168.56.1 apart of a ifupdown mapping script. if the networkis unreachable then i'm setting up another static connection on 192.168.1x network
<holstein> llslim: did you set Vbox up that way?
<holstein> to communicate with your network, and get its own IP?
<holstein> run ifconfig, and see what IP the virtual machine has
<holstein> if its a 192.168.1.x, then you *should* be able to get through, and ping
<llslim> yup it works if i manual set it, but the ping hangs on check script. and on the commandline when i try to ping an non-existent address i have to ctrl-c everytime
<llslim> ping doesn't give any feedback on ubuntu
<llslim> neither -w or -W have any effect
<llslim> -w and -W are timeout options of ping. sorry
<holstein> yeah, i looked at ping -help
<holstein> but, its just always worked for me, or its been hardware related
<llslim> i can ping existing host just fine. i just need a timeout response from ping to let the script move on and not idle
<holstein> i would probably try #ubuntu-server and/or #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> * not that its a beginner question
<llslim> and i logged onto my shell account on my web hosting company. the options worked fine there. so it's either a ubuntu issue or vbox issue. if -w issues works for you it must me a box issue i'll try those channels as well.
<holstein> well, im not sure how to use -w
<holstein> but i just tried something with it, and it seemed to work
<holstein> i would say, Vbox is the constant, but more than that, the Vbox networking scenario
<llslim> -w 2 ping a host if it doesn't return a response in 2 seconds it should timeout.
<llslim> i say vbox too but i needed to confirm it wasn't a ubunu issue first
<llslim> thanks for all your help. i found this channel by a youtube result of a google search. glad to see there's a linux specific irc channel in NC.
<holstein> llslim: glad to see you :)
<llslim> i will visit more often. :)
<_marx_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y00yMrMIMtc
<holstein> _marx_: cool
<holstein> these are handy too
<holstein> http://wnclug.blogspot.com/p/chat.html
<holstein> _marx_: you should share that at the facebook page if you havent already*
<_marx_> ubuntu nc fb page
<_marx_> don't know if that's what he found on youtube
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-06-02
<jeffrash> how do I list the DNS servers my 12.04 desktop has?
<jeffrash> I've checked /etc/resolv.conf and it only has 127.0.0.1 in it
<jeffrash> Nevermind, I found it
<jeffrash> looks like 12.04 has dnsmasq enabled default and resolv.conf is pointing at it.
<jeffrash> you have to use nm-tool to get the DNS server that dnsmasq is using
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-05-30
<TroLLBan> hello is this ubuntu help ?
<Nivex> no, that's just #ubuntu. This is specific to the North Carolina local community
